# Looking for modified cocking technique



## richard691 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have been diagnosed with an unrepairable left shoulder rotar cuff tear. I can currently still cock my air rifle which is about 30 pounds of pressure but I start to feel it after a session of shooting. I normally grab the barrel with my left hand and pull down on the barrel while pushing down on the butt end with my right hand. The normal way! Is there a less left shoulder stressful way that anyone knows about. Is placing the nozzle end onto something like a pad or piece of carpet and using both hands on the butt end while pushing down and forward on the nozzle end make sense? Is there an alternate way, say from sitting on a stool or bench without having to stand? Looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I would'nt put the muzzle end down. I would be affraid of cocking it too far, or too hard and possibly damaging or bending the barrel. If your sitting at a bench, can you put the stock on the seat in front of you and cock it with your right arm, or let your right arm do most of the work with the left arm helping?I shoot standing, and I'm right handed.I shoot, put the butt end on my thigh, hold the pistol grip with my right hand and cock it with my left hand. 
What model airgun do you have? If you want to plink or do target shooting for fun or relaxing, maybe you could get a less powerful "plinker". and use your current one for occaisional use.

Check out this link. I have one, and the first time I cocked it I actually laughed out loud! It is a great gun for plinking [all day] and very very accurate. Only takes 19 pounds cocking effort. Looks great, no recoil,accurate, fun, and cheap.

http://www.pyramydair.com/p/hammerli-490-express.shtml

Hope this helps.
Vince.


----------



## richard691 (Feb 3, 2011)

Vince, thanks a million. I like the idea of making the dominate 'cocking' hand my right arm with the left assisting. It should work out perfect with my new shooting setup that my friend and I designed. When we get it completly finished I will post you some photo. I told him I think we have a 'gold mine' but anyone can do it. They just may not want to go to the trouble. Anyway I am shooting a Gamo break barrel, .177 pellets at variable range targets and move from station to station during 'friendly shoots'.

In a nutshell we have designed a combination gun and supplies carrier that doubles as a shooting seat and gun barrel support with a place to easily reach the pellets and other essentials and it is on 6 inch dia. wheels with a pull out horizontal metal 'U' shaped handle that is horizontal to the ground that also doubles as a table support when placing a pre-formed board on top of it with a hole cut thru for the placement of a mono stand pole with barrel cradle. The top has oak gun supports and strap for carrying/pulling around and the seat opens to house just about anything you want to put into it including lunch and a soft sided cold bag, handle platform wood, seat cushion and includes a lift out tray should you need it. The top seat area, under the seating cushion between the wood gun supports, also includes on each side liftable and removable plastic covers and trays. You have to see it to believe its functionality. The basic carrier is a 'Stanley Commercial Tool Chest', cost $50. Total finished cost, not including labor, $72. The wood platform has velcro in various areas to hold the pellet can, soda can, whatever. Also hooks from the wood gun cradle support are used to support a camara case. However pictures are worth a thousand words.

I'll also check out that link you attached. Thanks again.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

I can't wait to see the pictures! Hope everything works out-good luck.


----------



## richard691 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am having problems attaching the pics. Every time I click on "upload attachment" it locks up my browser and I have to start over so as soon as I figure it out or use some alternate method I will show them to you. All went well and the cocking with my right arm was easy as shown in one of the pics. After you see our 'all-purpose' carry-all let me know what you think!


----------



## richard691 (Feb 3, 2011)

Let's try it again. I cut the picture quality way down but they still may be too large to attach the number I want to attach.
Well it looks like they all attached. Hope they come out readable on your end.


----------



## VINCE (Feb 24, 2009)

Richard691, I'm glad cocking the gun with your right arm is working for you!

As for your shooting set up. That is FANTASTIC!! Very clever! Looks like you guys thought of everything. Rifle rest, pellet tray, self supporting monopod. That is great.And I really like your target backstop also. Nice job!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## richard691 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks! Also thanks for taking the time to respond to my original post. 
Happy shooting!


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Take a look at the barrel cocking aid from a Browning 800 air pistol. It adds enough length to make it a lot easier for the pistol and it or something similar might make it a lot easier for you with your rifle.

Nice shooting set up you have there. Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------

